# Maße Steuerrohr und Innenlager



## MaHaHnE (21. Juni 2004)

Moin!
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Was für ein Innendurchmesser haben 1,5" Steuerrohre? Und was für eine Passung wird dort verwendet?
Und was für ein Gewinde haben Standart Innenlager?
Wenn man sich die Preise für Adapter vom 1,5" auf 11/8"  und BMX BB auf BSA BB siehtm bekommt man ja echt die Kriese. Kann es sein, dass man für die Adapter weit über 60 Euro ausgeben muss?
Denke nicht. Daher fertige ich die Sachen lieber selber. Wäre super, wenn jemand die Maße kennt. Sonst muss ich leider warten, bis mein Rahmen da ist...


gruß

der MaHahne

***www.mahahne.de***www.mahahne.de***


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Juli 2004)

Hi, 
also, maß 11/8 34,04mm 1,5" 49.59mm.

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

